# Need Help With Box Specs.



## BubbaDeuces (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay guys, I know these aren't the best subs and amp, but I picked them up for very, very cheap off a buddy of mine, so don't look down upon me 
I will be getting new equipment shortly but for now i want a ported enclosure for these. I don't know how to use winISD or any other program like that, i don't understand them to much. but any help is great.
thanks all.
BubbaDeuces


PLCHW15 - 15'' 3600 Watt DVC Subwoofer Pyleaudio.com ::: Your source for Car Audio, Mobile Video, Neon Lighting
and 

PLA2230 - 3000 Watts 2 Channel High Power Mosfet Amplifier Pyleaudio.com ::: Your source for Car Audio, Mobile Video, Neon Lighting

The only specs that i can find on the subs are:
Fs:21.2, 
Qms:5.0,
Qes:0.90, 
Qts:0.75, 
Vas (Cu ft)5.204
SPL: 84 dB
Overall Diameter: 15.84''
Mounting Depth: 8.52''


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

its not going to make it impossible but just a tad bit harder to figure out how much rms wattage your giving those subs...its deffinatly not giving out 3000 x 1 or 1500 x 2. its more like 400-500 x 1 (maybe) and 200 x 2. i bought a pla2200 a while back and it only put out max 350 x 2 which i doubt that. so if no one replies i could whip a box design together for ya tonight if i have time. it wont be amazing but it will suit a temp need. do you have one or two of the 15's?


----------



## BubbaDeuces (Mar 30, 2009)

Austin said:


> its not going to make it impossible but just a tad bit harder to figure out how much rms wattage your giving those subs...its deffinatly not giving out 3000 x 1 or 1500 x 2. its more like 400-500 x 1 (maybe) and 200 x 2. i bought a pla2200 a while back and it only put out max 350 x 2 which i doubt that. so if no one replies i could whip a box design together for ya tonight if i have time. it wont be amazing but it will suit a temp need. do you have one or two of the 15's?


I have two of the 15's
i really have no idea how much wattage i'm giving out, i figured the amp wasn't putting out half of that power, but they are pretty loud. I have a prefab sealed box and they really don't sound bad. i just like ported boxes more. they suit my ears a little better.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

BubbaDeuces said:


> I have two of the 15's
> i really have no idea how much wattage i'm giving out, i figured the amp wasn't putting out half of that power, but they are pretty loud. I have a prefab sealed box and they really don't sound bad. i just like ported boxes more. they suit my ears a little better.


ok i can just make the design around the two 15's tuned fairly low but ill get it to be some what loud. ill play around with the tuning.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

The box is going to be big. I have been playing with it for half an hour and it is going to have a funky bump in anything that is small. 

I will keep playing with it and see.



BubbaDeuces said:


> Okay guys, I know these aren't the best subs and amp, but I picked them up for very, very cheap off a buddy of mine, so don't look down upon me
> I will be getting new equipment shortly but for now i want a ported enclosure for these. I don't know how to use winISD or any other program like that, i don't understand them to much. but any help is great.
> thanks all.
> BubbaDeuces
> ...


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

bubbadeuces..do you have any space restrictions? like is this going into a trunk or back of an suv?


----------



## BubbaDeuces (Mar 30, 2009)

Austin said:


> bubbadeuces..do you have any space restrictions? like is this going into a trunk or back of an suv?


36 in wide
16 in tall
37 In long

those are rough measurements but will give you somewhat of an idea.
here is a picture of the subs in the prefab sealed box, to also give you and idea of the fitment.


----------

